# Burn the Bible day, Dubai



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Actually no, this country is (relatively) tollerant to other religions, but what if some Islamic Fundamentalists decided that THEIR mosque would have one?

Would it be banned, would it incite racial hatred?

I think it would.

However, in america they're having a "Burn the Koran" day because "Islam is of the devil".

Now crazily both this "church" and Islam have a similar hatred of such things like "homosexuality, same-sex marriage, and abortion".

Maybe if both sides could relax their religious bigotry and talk to each other then there may be a way forward.

However zealots are zealots, whatever the religion.

No wonder more wars have started in the name of religion than anything else.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And some of the replies on this report begger belief!

Here


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ignorance & bigotry all round. The Florida church in question is acting in an unChristian manner. If I recall correctly the New Testament is all about tolerance.

That said, the things done in the name of Islam beggar belief.


----------



## Vetteguy (Jan 3, 2010)

Freedom of Religion, Freedom of Speech are two of the things that make America GREAT! BUT this is taking things a bit to far... Crazy people with radical ideas of religion, is one of the draw back with these Rights we have as Americans....
WHY CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG AND HAVE A PINT AND A LAUGH??????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

All it does in my opinion is to make religion, all religions a farce, run by a load of bigoted twits!!! Suggestions like that certainly dont leave you with a warm, "god loves me" glow do they!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Got to love religious tolerance  Sometimes I wish all religions could just be banned. The world would be a much better place.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

The trouble with religion, one of the many troubles with religion is that their rules are all man made and are open to misinterpretation!!! and there usually seems to be a hidden agenda!



Jo xxx


----------



## henryr (Jul 29, 2010)

If the congregation in Florida was forced to actually learn something about the religion they may realize they're being misled. sad


----------

